# The "groups" section of this site



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

Does anyone even know or use the "groups" section of this site? if not why? I have been interested in getting to know more goat people, thats why I joined this site and I also want to get to know other miniature dairy goat breeders - (I raise miniature nubians) Anyway - just wondering if anyone even uses the "groups" I started one anyway for Miniature dairy goats but noticed not a lot of groups and what are there not very many members haha.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

For some reason, it isn't taking off well. 

It doesn't stand out well, on the top portion on the page, that may be why, don't know if everyone knows it is even there.

Thanks for bringing it up. I hope members will see this and join or create more groups.


----------



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

I have been a member for a little while and hadn't noticed the group thing. Eh I tried haha - Mini mania is great on here and all - but what about the miniature diary goat people on here - I assume there has got to be some people doing the nigerian to standard dairy goats for the mini dairy goats - I myself started breeding mini nubians - 
Noticed there is a boar goat and an nigerian group - and I KNOW there are lots of nigerian people!



toth boer goats said:


> For some reason, it isn't taking off well.
> 
> It doesn't stand out well, on the top portion on the page, that may be why, don't know if everyone knows it is even there.
> 
> Thanks for bringing it up. I hope members will see this and join or create more groups.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh, I didn't even know it was a thing.... just goes to show how much I notice things...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I know the ADGA groups works well but thats because it has a registry that separates everyone up into regions (districts as they say). But here there is A LOT more diversity with ND, minies, boars and dairy goats and then factor in where peeps are located... which I guess you could do groups by states. That tightens the group into a more locale area and still leaves open all the different kinds of goat farmers. I dont own or raise boars but I have a friend who does and has the knowledge needed to answer questions. While I have another friend that is a ND and mini nubian breeder who I could turn to for advice there. Or offer more info on locale breeders. In that respect I could see a groups format work.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I will bring it up to Austin


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I honestly didn't notice it. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes! everyone needs to check it out - could be fun and useful!


----------



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

Also, I am glad its more of a "hey I didn't know it was even there thing" rather than a "well thats stupid who uses that" =)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Austin mentioned, it is up to members to get it going.
He did say "I'm open to suggestion on promotion though if you think it's something that will benefit the community and they just don't know about it. "

I say, if we want it to be more popular, members have to join in and promote it.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Where's it located at?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

See at the top, it is in the green area, under TGS pic

Forum- Photos- articles- Goats Breeders -Goat breeds -Store- Reviews -Groups -Videos


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh I'm on the app that's why  thanks thougj


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL I know Austin. I busted his balls when they took over the pack goat forum I frequent  Tell him Dave from thepackgoatfourm says howdy hehe


----------



## TGSAdmin (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey Dave! Glad to see you over here!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Promoting this thread 

Join a group!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Austin, how do you get to it on the app? 

I'm curious.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

never knew it was there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Promoting,
check out "Groups"


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

So, how do the people on apps find it? There's awesome videos, pictures and all kinds of stuff on that bar.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

goathiker said:


> So, how do the people on apps find it? There's awesome videos, pictures and all kinds of stuff on that bar.


I don't think you can till they add it to the app.
unless you go on the browser and the browser isn't friendly at all with this sight


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Contact Austin, if you have questions about Groups and apps ect.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I started a group for people who like to do things naturally.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I did one for the crafty people because iv noticed we have quite a few of them here between art soap (some people get so creative with it!!!) jewelry and other things


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds great everyone, hope more join up


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I just joined a couple of groups will try to remember to keep checking in there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## DanielsDairyGoats (Jul 21, 2013)

I joined the mini one {thanks to this thread!} gonna check out the others!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I started a LaMancha one


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

^^ I joined the LaMancha one, the Alpine one, and Natural goats.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

goathiker said:


> ^^ I joined the LaMancha one, the Alpine one, and Natural goats.


you need to create one for working goats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

There are good groups started, now we need to start discussions on them. :wink:


----------



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

*Just another reminder*

Just wanted to drop a line on here to re-remind people about the groups section of this site! I see Lots of people joining groups - dont forget to check back and actually get active conversations going - kind of wish we could get notifications when there has been posts in the groups we are signed up with - I am guilty of forgetting to check daily on posts then realizing someone posted something and never got there answer


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know what you mean LilQtBear


----------



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

*Group section gone?*

Alright - I admit I have been MIA for a bit - but am I missing where the group sections went?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/what-happened-groups-section-153363/

This should answer that


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

*we have minis*



LilQtBear said:


> Just wanted to drop a line on here to re-remind people about the groups section of this site! I see Lots of people joining groups - dont forget to check back and actually get active conversations going - kind of wish we could get notifications when there has been posts in the groups we are signed up with - I am guilty of forgetting to check daily on posts then realizing someone posted something and never got there answer


Newbie here! Just got a pair of Minis-- have no idea where the Groups section is on this site... Not sure I have ever been a Group member, how is that different from being a Forum member, I will find the section and attempt to join-- am not too too far from you and maybe we could do goat business and support in the future (please?!)....


----------

